# Devils' Ivy in a cichlid aquarium?????



## Dawsonator (Aug 3, 2009)

Hiya Folks .... 
Just a quick question.
Devils Ivy grows incredibly well in an aquarium, however the one I have it in does not have any fish at all in it. I have heard it's not good to have it with fish for one reason or another. Can someone tell me if it is ok to put in a tank with Africans or if not why??
Cheers and Beers
Dawson[/img]


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Id say its a 50 50 chance of it working........africans IME love to uproot and tear up plants and some will tolerate them...its worth a try if they dont leave them alone then u know it wont work.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Dawsonator said:


> I have heard it's not good to have it with fish for one reason or another.


Those reasons may be of critical importance...

Cichlids in general like to dig in substrate and often like to rearrange their tank... Most Africans fall into this category...

So there is a good chance the fish will uproot / relocate the plant...

But I couldn't feel comfortable encouraging you to try it unless I knew the reasons why other's have suggested against using in tanks with fish. The above considerations are true for any Cichlids and with any plants... but if Devil's Ivy has some special qualities, such as being poisonous, we'd have to take that into consideration...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

good point Toby i never thought of that....does sound like a mean plant :wink:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

and at that a quick google gives me this ....

Epipremnum Aureum

Pothos or Devil's Ivy

Araceae

Native to Southeast Asia... this is a vining plant widely used in hanging baskets or trained on stakes... It takes neglect well, low light, poor watering etc

Moisture - allow soil to dry to 2 inches below the surface between waterings...

Light - bright filtered light if possible but it will be jst fine in lower light but it may loose it's variegation

Temperature - average temps

Fertilize - 3 times during the summer with a 10-10-10 solution if you want growth otherwise no need to fertilize

Pests - keep an eye out mealybugs, scales but usually it doesn't have any problems

Repotting - only repot when the roots fill the pot... by moving into a larger pot each spring you will encourage growth

Propagation - roots very easily from stem cuttings or layering... cuttings will root in water or soil

Tips - give it a winter rest by reducing watering and lower temp to around 60 degrees F... prune stems just above a node to reduce the plant's size.... start new plants often to have a fresh plant...

This plant is toxic... Causes diarrhea upon ingestion. Also causes dermatitis when touched. Causes burning sensation in mouth when eaten

sounds poisonois and n2m i dont think it would fair tool well underwater....is this the same plant u speak of?


----------



## Dawsonator (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea it is the same Plant Brant. It grows really well under water. I have it in a 'plant' tank at the moment and it looks fantastic. However the poison part of it kinda veers me away ... hmmmm ????
anyone else tried it???


----------

